# Bathroom rug issue



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I bought a memory foam bathroom rug at Sam's the other day. It's great, but when someone wants to close the door to go to the bathroom it's very hard. They almost have to push the door closed. Anyway to make it easier to close the door since the rug is a bit higher off the floor?


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Move the rug? 

Maybe check Bed and Bath, my wife got a couple from there, they have different sizes. Sams Club usually just has 1 choice.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

NCpaint1 said:


> Move the rug?
> 
> Maybe check Bed and Bath, my wife got a couple from there, they have different sizes. Sams Club usually just has 1 choice.


Ugh,
but I like it! ...


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

dinosaur1 said:


> Ugh,
> but I like it! ...


Dont forget your 20% off coupon...if anyone ever buys something from Bed and Bath without getting 20% off....:huh:


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

NCpaint1 said:


> Dont forget your 20% off coupon...if anyone ever buys something from Bed and Bath without getting 20% off....:huh:


. Thx


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Trim the bottom of the door
How much clearance is there from the door to the floor when the door is closed?


----------



## NCpaint1 (Aug 13, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> Trim the bottom of the door
> How much clearance is there from the door to the floor when the door is closed?


Thought about suggesting that too, but what happens when they decide to change rugs? Now the door's a 1/4" shorter. Not that its a big deal.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

NCpaint1 said:


> Thought about suggesting that too, but what happens when they decide to change rugs? Now the door's a 1/4" shorter. Not that its a big deal.


I had the same thought.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

NCpaint1 said:


> Thought about suggesting that too, but what happens when they decide to change rugs? Now the door's a 1/4" shorter. Not that its a big deal.


That's why I asked how much clearance is existing.........


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

tcleve4911 said:


> That's why I asked how much clearance is existing.........


3/4 of an inch clearance off of the floor.
rug is 1 1/2 inches high


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

If you read past posts, there was a thread about how much clearance is acceptable for an interior door.

The answers ranged from 3/4" to 1-1/2"

So I would start at 1-1/4" and see if that clears the rug enough.
If not, go for the 1-1/2"

Worrying about the next owner doesn't make any sense.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Use sheep shears to trim the rug?


----------

